# Hardware for Christmas Ornaments - Kits?



## RogerGarrett (May 11, 2006)

As much as I am currently obsessed by pens and pen making, as evidenced by the fact that I have agreed to be a vendor for my son's high school music department fund raiser at their November Crafts Show, I will have to offer more than pens (darn!).  I've often created little birdhouse ornaments as well as just nice, turned ornaments for friends and family.  






However, I am looking for an easier way to make these things - much like turning pens - on a mandrel with hardware that can be pressed into either side when the ornament is completed.  Much like this:





Can anyone provide information for this kind of kit/hardware?  Or, has anyone found a way to use pen kit brass tubes with some other existing hardware?

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Texas Taco (May 11, 2006)

I think I got my kits from CUSA or Hutt.  Decided to do the kits to get some done real quick, wasn't expecting much but they turned out better than I thought they would.


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hemibee_
> <br />I think I got my kits from CUSA or Hutt.  Decided to do the kits to get some done real quick, wasn't expecting much but they turned out better than I thought they would.



Tony,

The kits from CUSA are large birdhouse kits - although you can purchase the hardware for the end. But these do not employ a brass tube/mandrel system with ends that are pressed in - like pens.  

I haven't checked out Hutt - I'll try them.  Thanks for that tip.  

Anyone else have information?

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## jthompson1995 (May 11, 2006)

Try this:

http://tinyurl.com/p2vkc

JT


----------



## woodwish (May 11, 2006)

I don't have a CSUSA catalog in front of me but I thought they made a kit that looked a lot like the one you have in the second photo.  Maybe it was a blumb bob or something else.  The down side to making them solid like that would be the weight it seems to me.

Last year I made a bunch out of soft maple that I turned to look like big light bulbs to give away, dyed them different colors and put a clear finish on them.  Really was pretty quick and easy, I think I posted photos somewhere before but don't have them on this computer (I'm at work, the boss thinks I'm really busy doing some research).  This year I made and gave away a bunch of really nice ones that were hollowed out with nice tapered finials (10x as much work), but several relatives asked me if I had any of the bulbs left! [!]


----------



## Jerryconn (May 11, 2006)

Give this Link a look as well


----------



## huntersilver (May 11, 2006)

Nice looking  ornaments!


----------



## FireMedic4Christ (May 11, 2006)

You could use your tube of choice for the base and turn the top and bottom finials with a tenon to glue and press in. Many of the common tubes can be purchased in various lengths from hobby stores. Turn custom bushings or borrow one that is the appropriate size from a pen kit.

Brian


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huntersilver_
> <br />Nice looking  ornaments!



Thanks![]

Thank you to all who responded - I found kits at both CSUSA and Hut - both of which I will be ordering.

I also like the idea of turning my own ends - something I've been doing without doing it separately, but now might try it in a separate step.

This hobby is getting awfully expensive awfully fast.[xx(]

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## woodwish (May 11, 2006)

OK, had a few more minutes to "research" some.  Remotely retreived this from home computer that I was talking about earlier-





They really do make up fast once you get the hand of the shape, just another idea-


----------



## BigRob777 (May 21, 2006)

Wow, it is that time already.  I'll be posting ads for ornament blanks soon.  If you are interested, just e-mail me.  I want to make some ornaments myself and it's good to know where I can get the kits.  Thanks.
Rob

BTW, Roger, you made some really nice ornaments.  I love the gloss.  What is your finish?


----------

